# Windshield Chip/Crack



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

It depends on the size of the crack, chip. I had my windshield replaced, insurance covered it and I paid $50 as opposed to nearly $300.

My last vehicle I had a truck throw up a rock and put the smallest chip in my windshield. Within minutes though it spread out a good 5 inches. By the end of the day it was towards the edge of my windshield, and had originally started in the middle. I got it replaced, and then a few days later got a stressfracture in that windshield and had to have it replaced. Then a few weeks later I was driving home from work and a full sized tire..(rim and all) was bouncing down the highway. I was unable to swerve without hitting other cars. It slammed into my car and demolished my windshield and covered my passenger seat and myself in glass. That was a horrible few months for me when it came to windshields......lol.
At least I can look back at that and laugh now, even though it scared the living $hit out of me. Oh, and the tire vanished into thin air and didn't hit any other cars....just mine, and of course nobody stopped when this happened. A state trooper did pull over when he saw me sitting on the side of the highway to check if I were ok, when I told him what had happened I thought his eyes were going to pop out of his head..haha.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I just replaced my windshield todAy. There was a stone chip at the top of the windshield which with high heat this week and cool nights, caused the glass to crack. The glass cracked right after I took my car into the dealership for the recall lol. I was mad pissed as I didn't know what caused it. Glass repair place said it was a chip. Ugh that was brutal.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I had a dime sized chip in the windshield of my '97 Civic about eight years ago. I had a local auto glass shop do the epoxy repair (like what Safelite advertises on TV). I paid $50 out of pocket (didn't trust Nationwide not to screw my rates) for the work. You still can not see where the chip was after all of these years. It has not discolored, nor has it returned. It is flush with the surface as the wiper blades don't give the location away. Given that the Cruze windshield is an acoustic design, I'd be tempted to go for the epoxy chip repair for fear that the replacement lite will not be as good as the original.


----------

